
Mr. Murdoch, Take Down This (Other) Wall! - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/19/mr-murdoch-take-down-this-other-wall/
======
andreyf
I'm surprised we don't see this in other places. Why doesn't Craigslist have a
completely open API? Why not ebay? Is there really no market for a completely
open auctioning community?

------
MuddyMo
This is interesting. One of the recent YC benefactors could be the one who
proves that Marc Canter's vision is the real future of social networking.

